# Favorite rhythms in Classical Music



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

One of my favorites is the signature rhythm of Beethoven's 7th symphony, that comes in with the flute at first and then makes it big by the end of the movement.

Another favorite is Medtner's skazka op. 8 no. 2, the most latin/jazzy motif I've ever heard from a Russian composer.Not a single youtube recording of this piece anymore! Can't rely on things to stay up there.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Allegro ma non troppo un poco maestoso and adagio sostenuto

Just to name a couple out of many that I adore.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ah yes, I also love the rhythm to Brahms 1st symphony, first movement, all the rhythmic twists in the Allegro are so awesome.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Allegro ma non troppo un poco maestoso and adagio sostenuto
> 
> Just to name a couple out of many that I adore.


Huh? Those are tempos, not rhythms...am I missing something here?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Huh? Those are tempos, not rhythms...am I missing something here?


That's what I was puzzled about.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ah, and also Dvorak's 7th symphony, the third movement, very epic creeping rhythm.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

violadude said:


> Huh? Those are tempos, not rhythms...am I missing something here?


Then those are some of my favorite tempi...my favorite rhythms would be salsa and merengue then!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Then those are some of my favorite tempi...my favorite rhythms would be salsa and merengue then!


What about the rhythm of a particular motif or melody in a favorite classical piece?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> What about the rhythm of a particular motif or melody in a favorite classical piece?


First great one that comes to mind is the intro to the Hummel a minor piano concerto.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Dvorak 8th. The Trio of the 3rd movement. There's a polyrhythm throughout that is just marvelous.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Some of the most amazing rhythmic motifs come from Berlioz. Think of the _Menuet des follets_ from_ Le damnation de Faust_, or the dance music at the Capulets and the Queen Mab Scherzo from _Romeo et Juliette_. The last movement of _Harold en Italie_ is really bouncy and need I mention the last movement of _Symphonie fantastique_? The creepy transmutation of the original idee fixee by the E-flat clarinet, all above a springy motif in the oboes and bassoons...


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Since we're on Beethoven's page, the 1st movement of his Eroica symphony is rife with interesting rhythms (and especially within the first minute)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The obvious answer would be the jarring "Stravinsky" chord segment of _The Rite of Spring_. But I like all types of rhythm, with the possible exception of jazz swing, ragtime, and reggae. It's like asking what is your favorite letter.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

kv466 said:


> Allegro ma non troppo un poco maestoso and adagio sostenuto
> 
> Just to name a couple out of many that I adore.


Aren't they tempos and NOT necessarily related to rhythms?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I find the first variation (after the theme) to Brahms's Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel rather pleasing to listen to (and especially pleasing to play!). It's essentially just a semi-quaver rhythm, but it alternates between the hands - so the right hand plays semi-q, semi-q, quaver, while the left hand plays quaver, semi-q, semi-q.

EDIT: Example (0:56 - 1:47).


----------



## unpocoscherzando (Sep 24, 2011)

Try this:






The first movement (_Allegro grazioso_) of Rodrigo's first cello concerto, '_en modo galante_'. Unfortunately, the link above is only to a piece of the movement, but it seems enough to give a taste - full of rhythmic play.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Thinking Spanish, the first few opening bars to this (terrible recording because I was determined to not use one of the thousands of guitar version on YouTube!  ), which also happens to be essentially the same rhythm as the Brahms I suggested:






And also this (same composer, Albeniz):






Again, it's all semi-quavers, but they alternate one-by-one with the left and right hand (on the piano at least), which is why I like it.

Today I learned I like semi-quavers!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Also the first part of Estrella from _Carnaval_ (2:48):


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

One also can't forget the opening to Bruckner's 6th symphony.

Also, Chabrier's Espana.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

2nd movement of Beethoven 8.

Haydn op 51 no 1 string quartet, 3rd movement trio section. 

Prokofiev just about anything. Stravinsky goes without saying really.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I love the groove at 2:57 of this Bartok quartet!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> I love the groove at 2:57 of this Bartok quartet!!


Bartok Quartets are so difficult for me at this point. Unfortunately I'm on a public computer so I can't listen and reassess...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Bartok Quartets are so difficult for me at this point. Unfortunately I'm on a public computer so I can't listen and reassess...


We should get together and I will give you a helpful walkthrough explanation of all of them!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Another favorite is Medtner's skazka op. 8 no. 2, the most latin/jazzy motif I've ever heard from a Russian composer.Not a single youtube recording of this piece anymore! Can't rely on things to stay up there.


i'm so curious to listen to it now!

edit:are you saying this?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

norman bates said:


> i'm so curious to listen to it now!
> 
> edit:are you saying this?


That is the piece.


----------

